# Bastrop bayou



## blacdj (Dec 8, 2006)

:brew:anybody ever camped there looks like a few spots across from the ramp on county road 227 they are write on the bayou looks like the county owns the property its aways mowed and kept up but just never seen anyone there


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

I see people camped there all the time, never seems to be full. Take your skeeter spray, they are horrendous


----------

